# Biken in und um Zadar / Kroatien



## Oetti03 (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich fahr in der 2. Augustwoche nach Zadar / Kroatien. Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mein Bike mitnehmen soll.

Ich hätt da mal ein paar Fragen:

Kann man dort überhaupt sinnvoll biken? Gibts Kartenmaterial? Woher bekommt man die Karten? 
Wer von euch war schonmal mit dem Bike da unten? 

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!

Gruß Kai


----------



## sieg01 (5. Juli 2004)

Benutze die SuFu bzw. 
http://www.ullmann.hr/frontde.htm
und dann Kartenmaterial.

August: Es ist absolute Hochsaison!
Der Asphalt ist weich, Wälder gibt es nicht und die Büsche sind nicht hoch genug um Schatten zu spenden.
Dennoch viel Spaß
und sonnige Grüße aus Zadar
Siegfried
www.ullmann.hr
www.dalmatiino.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhinopeak (5. Juli 2004)

Hei,

zuerst Mal vielen Dank @sieg01 ... den Hinweis zu Deiner Seite hätte ich im letzten Jahr gebraucht, dort hatte ich im Internet nämlich nicht sehr viel gefunden. 

@Oetti03: wir waren letztes Jahr im August/September 2,5 Wochen und wollten biken ... die Erfahrungen waren nicht die besten. Kartenmaterial geschweige denn Tourenbeschreibungen auch nach intensivster Suche vor Ort fast nicht vorhanden. Die Hitze mörderisch. 

Aber ich kann mir vorstellen mit lokaler Unterstützung (siehe Seite von Sieg01) und im Frühjahr oder Herbst kann es traumhaft schön sein hier zu biken, denn die Landschaft in gigantisch.

Gruss

Rhinopeak


----------



## sieg01 (5. Juli 2004)

Rhinopeak schrieb:
			
		

> Hei,
> 
> zuerst Mal vielen Dank @sieg01 ... den Hinweis zu Deiner Seite hätte ich im letzten Jahr gebraucht, dort hatte ich im Internet nämlich nicht sehr viel gefunden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oetti03 (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Danke für eure Tipps.

@ sieg01

Wie ist das denn mit der Hitze? Morgens um 7.00 schon 30° oder noch angenehm? Hab nämlich auch nichts gegens früh aufstehen, und ich hab eh net vorgehabt mich den ganzen Tag zu quälen!!

Ich hab heute mal mit ein paar Arbeitskollegen geredet, die sind alle aus Zadar. Die haben gemeint, dass man besser nicht zu weit in die Wälder etc. fährt, wegen den Minen!! Sie meinten, dass die Nationalparks frei von Minen sind, aber drumherrum wisse man das nicht so genau.
Stimmt das so??

Wie sind denn die normalen Straßen ausgebaut? Zum Beispiel die Küstenstraße? Hätte nämlich auch noch ein Rennrad, das ich anstelle des MTB mitnehmen könnte!

Gruß Kai


----------



## sieg01 (5. Juli 2004)

Aktuell ist es Juli und bei weitem nicht so warm wie normal. Dieses Jahr sind die Temperaturen angenehmer. Trotzdem ist es den RR-Fahrern jetzt schon ab 11.00 Uhr zu heiß. Doch mit dem frühen Aufstehen klappt es nicht, da Abends der Wein bzw. das Bier zu gut schmeckt. 

Also vergiss es im August! (Nachts 26°C) 
Auf der Straße zu heiß und zudem herrscht in der Hochsaison erhöhter Straßenverkehr.

Minen, gibt es reichlich.
Wollte das Thema eigentlich vermeiden, da sonst wieder zuviel Panik darum gemacht wird.
Kriegsreste (Bomben und Minen) findet man auch noch 60 Jahre nach dem Kriegsende - egal ob Finnland oder Deutschland. Also wird man mit der Gefahr auch hier längere Zeit leben müssen. 
Einfacher Tip: geh einfach nicht dorthin wo sie sind.  

Die Minenräumkomandos sind hier ständig bei der Arbeit. Bis du kommst, kann ein Gebiet welches heute noch vermint ist, schon geräumt sein.
Also keine Panik!

Nationalparks: 
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, die ersten Verbote sind schon da. Ist ja auch verständlich, wenn man nur die Touristenmassen betrachtet, die in der Saison in den Parks unterwegs sind. 

Hier ein Bild - aufgenommen im Februar 04 - daher die langen Klamotten.


----------



## Oetti03 (5. Juli 2004)

@ sieg01

Ich wollte jetzt bestimmt keine Panik auslösen. War halt nur Interessehalber.

Das mit dem Wetter leuchtet mir solangsam ein! Ich glaub, da fahr ich dann lieber nochmal später im Jahr runter. Vielleicht schau ich ja dann mal bei dir im Laden vorbei.

Andere Frage:
Kennst du vielleicht eine billige Tauchschule in Zadar? Wenns mim biken nix wird, brauch ich ne Ersatzbeschäftigung!!

Danke schon mal!

Gruß Kai


----------



## sieg01 (5. Juli 2004)

Tauchschulen bin ich nicht so fit  
Ein Kunde von uns ist Tauchlehrer, werde ihn halt mal anrufen und fragen was angeboten wird und was es in der Hauptsaison kostet.

Wo wirst Du übernachten?
Denn wenn die Tauchschule zu weit weg ist, macht das natürlich auch keinen Sinn.

Ich wollte Dir das Biken nicht mies machen, aber im Hochsommer kannste wirklich nur zwischen Strand, Kneipe und Ferienwohnung hin- und herfahren. Und dazu brauchst du weder MTB noch RR.

Die beste Bikezeiten sind so wie wir es auf unserer HP schon beschrieben haben: Mitte September bis Mitte Juni. Und dann kannste wirklich Kilometer und (in den Übergangszeiten) im Velebit bzw. Dinara Höhenmeter reißen!

Grüße
Siegfried
www.ullmann.hr
www.dalmatiino.net


----------



## Oetti03 (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo sieg01,

danke dir. Wär echt super wenn du was in Erfahrung bringen würdest!

Das Haus, dass wir gemietet haben, steht in Boric oder so. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eifelranger (7. Juli 2004)

hy!

@sieg01

toller tip zum thema minen !
 ( geh einfach nicht dorthin wo sie sind )   

ich möchte das thema ja auch nicht hochschaukeln aber ich finde man sollte das thema doch etwas mit vorsicht  genießen und ein bisschen achtung haben

iich bin bei der bundeswehr und ich war 3 mal in bosnien, 2 x im kosovo und
2x in afghanistan !

und gerade in ehemaligen jugoslawien ist die minengefahr sehr brisant!

das liegt auch an der art der minen die da unten verlegt worden sind!
es sind nicht die klassischen panzerminen die du aus den filmen vom 2.wk kennst die die lage so brisant machen!

in masse sind es unter anderem kleine kunstoffminen in der größe von fünfmarkstücken mit 5 gramm tnt! (rusisches modell )
die sollen nicht töten sondern den soldaten verletzen (verlußt des beines etc)und kräfte zubinden -sprich die kameraden helfen den verletzten.(selbst und kameradenhilfe -der tote wird est einmal liegengelassen so hart wie es klingt)

das problem gibt es jedes jahr meistens nach dem winter- also nach schnee und regenfällen! 
da die minen meist lose auf dem grund verlegt worden sind könne sie nämlich durch das ablaufende wasser an einen anderen ort geschwemmt werden.
d.h. die lage der minenfelder ist klar doch das groß liegt dann schon irgendwo anderst!
ganze ansammlungen haben wir in den straßengräben gefunden weil dort das wasser abläuft und dort dann angeschwemmt werden!

bedenke auch das einheimische unter anderem die minen aus minenfeldern entfernt haben um ihr hab und gut zu sichern als sie aus den ortschaften flüchten mussten!

ich könnte dir noch ein paar dinge erzählen in welcher art und weise wir auch noch versteckte ladungen gefunden haben!

na gut ich habe 3 minenopfer ins feldlazarett nach prizren im kosvo gebracht und ich sag dir das ist kein schöner anblick!

vieleicht bin ich auch zu sensibel oder sensibilisiert worden aber wenn du das aktuelle tagesgeschen vefolgst ( im einsatz kriegst du auch einheimische nachrichten) wärst du überrascht wieviel minenopfer es jede woche gibt!
meist kinder die im gelände fussball spielen!

ich will hier keine panik verbreiten aber ich sag nur : 

" vorsicht ist die mutter der porzelankiste "

nichts für ungut

so long

cu on the trail

c6   

ansonsten vieleicht noch für was gutes:

www.lachen-helfen.de


----------



## sieg01 (8. Juli 2004)

@ crazy6

"-toller tip zum thema minen !"  geh einfach nicht dorthin wo sie sind    

Genau so ist es. Es gibt reichlich Warntafeln und Schilder. Und es werden ständig mehr - glücklicherweise. In der Vergangenheit waren es leider nicht allzuviele und einige haben diese wenige auch noch gerne als "Andenken" mitgenommen.

"- ich möchte das thema ja auch nicht hochschaukeln aber ich finde man sollte das thema doch etwas mit vorsicht genießen und ein bisschen achtung haben"

Bisschen Achtung?? Als ich hier angefangen habe ist mir bei fast jeder Tour der Arsch auf Grundeis gegangen!! 
Zu jener Zeit gab es von den Einheimischen selten großartige Hilfe. Wie denn auch, sie hatten nur eine geringe Vorstellung vom Mountainbiken.

- "das problem gibt es jedes jahr meistens nach dem winter- also nach schnee und regenfällen! 
da die minen meist lose auf dem grund verlegt worden sind könne sie nämlich durch das ablaufende wasser an einen anderen ort geschwemmt werden.
d.h. die lage der minenfelder ist klar doch das groß liegt dann schon irgendwo anderst!
ganze ansammlungen haben wir in den straßengräben gefunden weil dort das wasser abläuft und dort dann angeschwemmt werden!"

Richtig.

- bedenke auch das einheimische unter anderem die minen aus minenfeldern entfernt haben um ihr hab und gut zu sichern als sie aus den ortschaften flüchten mussten!

Du meinst wohl, dass sie Minen in ihre Häuser haben bzw. auf ihre Grundstücke, damit die Nachfolgenden daran ....

- vieleicht bin ich auch zu sensibel oder sensibilisiert worden 

Ich teile deine Einstellung und glaube nicht das du zu sensibel bist. Ich wundere mich oft, wie unbekümmert so einige Biker durch die Natur fahren. Besonders an der ehemaligen Front. Klar sind diese Stellungen, Bunker, Panzer etc eine attraktive Sehenswürdigkeit. Vor allem hier im Velebit Gebirge und um Zadar herum - wo noch die Stellungen und Bunker der Italiener und Deutschen aus dem 2. WK zu sehen sind, die jetzt im letzten Krieg oft wieder benutzt wurden.
Doch: 

- "vorsicht ist die mutter der porzelankiste "

Was meinst Du wie oft wir den Bike-Touristen empfehlen, sich einen lokalen Guide zu mieten, oder einer Gruppe anzuschließen. Doch leider sind nicht viele bereit diesen Service zu bezahlen.

@ Oetti03

Also es gibt Tauchlehrer "wie Steine an der kroatischen Adria"
 
Du findest sie auch im I-net, denn es gibt sie wirklich reichlich - habe ich nicht erwartet.
Was wir bisher erfahren ist: 
Bei Tauchscheinabsolventen:
Ärztliches Attest, Geld und zusätzlich mindestens 2 weitere Wochen Urlaub. August ist hier die Spitze der Hochsaison, da gibt es keine "Billige Tauschule".

Diklo: schöner Vorort von Zadar, dort führen auch einige sehr gute MTB-Tails vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birg (8. Juli 2004)

@Kroatienbiker:
Bzgl.Minen, stimmt, allerdings kommt es auf die Regionen an. Der Belagerungsring um Zadar war damals sehr eng geschnürt und somit mehr Minen (sogenannte Pasteten, d.h. kleine Verletzungsminen) vorhanden. Es gibt Karten, die die gefährdeten Bezirke ausweisen. Noch Winter 1996, als ich im bosnischen Grenzgebiet an der Schneegrenze im Gebirge für eine WM trainierte, gab es solche noch nicht und ein Förster hat mich auf meinen Leichtsinn aufmerksam gemacht und verjagt.
Grundsätzlich: Auf Inseln (Karten vorhanden) gibt es keine Minen bzw. an der Küste, wo die Frontlinie weit entfernt lag. Das ist auch gut bekannt, sonst würde die deutsche Trial-, die amerikan. und japanische DH-Nationalmannschaft um Ostern in Kroatien nicht trainieren.
Sieg01 ist lobend zu erwähnen, denn viele andere, die Geschäfte machen, lassen alles Negative unter den Tisch fallen bzw. negieren für das Geschäft uneinträgliche Fakten!
Gruß
Bk


----------



## Oetti03 (8. Juli 2004)

@ sieg01

Danke Dir! Dann werd ich mich mal noch ein bisschen umschauen im Netz. 

Bezüglich dem Biken ist es glaube ich ratsamer, sich ein paar Locals anzuschließen. Ihr bietet ja auf eurer Hompage geführte Touren an?! Könnte ich mich da dann evtl. mal anschließen, wenn ich vielleicht im Herbst nochmal runter fahr? 

MfG Kai


----------



## sieg01 (12. Juli 2004)

- Bezüglich dem Biken ist es glaube ich ratsamer, sich ein paar Locals anzuschließen. Ihr bietet ja auf eurer Hompage geführte Touren an?! Könnte ich mich da dann evtl. mal anschließen, wenn ich vielleicht im Herbst nochmal runter fahr? 

Klar, warum nicht  

Diese Woche ist gutes "Biker-Wetter" angesagt. Viel Wolken, manchmal auch Regen und die Temperaturen wieder zwischen angenehmen 24 und 30°C 

sonnige Grüße
Siegfried
www.ullmann.hr
www.dalmatiino.net


----------



## sieg01 (22. Juli 2004)

Heute hatte es bestimmt 30°C + x°
Aber einige "Ausländer" (nicht Kroaten) hatten den sehr bestimmenden Wunsch sich heute über die Pampa zu bewegen.
Also kurz nach 13.00 Uhr auf die Bikes geschwungen - bei sehr hoch stehender Sonne - und die Tour übers Ravni Kotari startete.
Gesamt: 73 km 
Höhenmeter: keine Ahnung - Naviion nicht dabei gehabt
effektive Fahrzeit: 4.50 Stunden
Ankunft hier: um ca. 22.30 Uhr
Platten: nur einen
Anspruch: nur für wirklich Bikeverrückte
Kosten: über Geld spricht man nicht  
Habe im Nachhinein den Eindruck als ob wir die meiste Zeit beim Biertrinken und beim Baden im Meer verbracht haben.
Sonnenbrand: gibt es bestimmt
Meine Meinung: Biken im Hochsommer ist möglich, aber wirklich nur für absolute Fanatiker

in diesem Sinne
... do the ride thing!

Siegfried


----------



## teedee (6. August 2005)

Sehe gerade, dass meine Antwort ein Jahr zu spät kommt, aber vielleicht interessierts ja trotzdem jemanden.

Hallo Oetti03,
bin gerade Mi zurückgekommen.  Ich bin je nach Temperatur um 7:00 los. (Wenn ich die Jungs in der Mittagszeit auf unseren Wegen zum Strand die Küstenstrasse langfahren sehe, fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein). Meine Hausstrecke: einmal um *Vransko Jezero* mit 2mal Teer. Karte gibts im Touribüro in Biograd. Absolut minenfrei, allerdings treiben sich da Sonntags morgens Jäger rum. Generell fahre ich nur auf Wegen, die sichbar befahren werden. Sieht man ja, ob da jemand mit dem Wagen/Trecker rüberprügelt. Berichte mal von Deinen Touren, wenn Du wieder zurück bist. Falls Du noch Unterkünfte in der Gegend suchst, hätte ich auch noch einen Tipp.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Oetti03 (6. August 2005)

Hi teedee,

also nach der Diskussion, letztes Jahr, hab ich mich fürs Rennrad entschieden.
Hat aber keinen Sinn gehabt:

1. Extrem heiß. (August)
2. Viel viel zu viel Verkehr!!  Hab aufgrund dessen nach der 2. Tour mein RR in die Ecke gestellt. Meine Gesundheit ist mir da doch wichtiger! Die sind einfach nicht auf Radfahrer eingestellt. Wäre 3 mal fast überfahren worden.
3. Durch den Verkehr und die Hitze stehen die Abgase über der Straße. Auch bei Wind ziehen sie aber net ab. Da bekommt man keine Luft.  

Wäre bestimmt mal interessant mit dem Bike runter. Allerdings mehr im Landesinneren. Plitvizer Seen oder so. An der Küste ists eher net so reizvoll für Biker. 
Aber Kroatien/Zadar ansich ist echt cool. Fahr bestimmt wieder mal hin.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teedee (8. August 2005)

Oetti03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi teedee,
> 
> also nach der Diskussion, letztes Jahr, hab ich mich fürs Rennrad entschieden.
> Hat aber keinen Sinn gehabt:
> ...



Hallo Kai,
mit RR war ich auch schon unterwegs immer so auf Höhe Biograd. Der Verkehr hat natürlich schon zugenommen. gerade dieses Jahr sind unheimlich viele Touris da. Der Vorteil: die treiben sich in der Regel nur in der Nähe vom Wasser rum. Man muss alle breiten Strassen meiden. Geteerte kleine gibts mittlerweile genug. Und früh aufstehen. Spätestens um 7:00 aufs Rad. Alternative Sept/Mai. Geniales Wetter - kein Verkehr und im Sept auch noch lau baden.
Grüße
Thomas

Tipp:
http://maps.google.com/ gerade die Gegend um Zadar ist höher aufgelöst im Satelitenbild


----------



## rpo35 (8. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte letztes Jahr im Juli mein Bike dabei und bin in den 3 Wochen immerhin gute 300km dort unten gefahren. Ausgangspunkt meiner Touren war Porec. Bin wegen der Temperaturen immer so gegen 7:00 Uhr gestartet und habe dennoch, je nach Länge der Ausfahrt, einige male mächtig gelitten... 
Hätte ich mir auch in der Gegend gedanken über Minen machen müssen ?...Ich denke mal eher nicht... 
Einen kurzen Bericht zu den Touren mit Bildern findet ihr hier...

Grüsse
Ralph (der diesen Sommerurlaub auf jeglichen Sport verzichtet hat... )


----------



## Spielzeug (6. März 2015)

Hallo ich bin mal so frei und grad den alten Thread wieder aus. Evt. gibts ja den einen oder anderen der aktuell mir ein paar Infos zukommen lassen kann. 

Ich bin beruflich von Anfang April bis Anfang Mai in Zadar und frag mich gerade ob es sich lohnt das Bike (Enduro/Freeride) mit zu nehmen? 
Eigentlich lass ich mich ja lieber shutteln oder vom Lift hoch bringen doch wenn die Abfahrten lohnenswert sind strample ich mich auch mal ein paar Hm hoch. Find ich da was in der Umgebung das mir gefallen würde oder ist das Gebiet eher für XC-Ausdauerfahrer?

besten Dank für eure Infos. 

P.S. bin parallel dabei die ganzen Bike-Urlaubsseiten abzuklappern. dennoch bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar. 

grüsse


----------



## kreisbremser (8. April 2015)

Moin Spielzeug, biste schon unten? Schreib doch mal den Sieg01 an, vielleicht hat er Infos für dich.


----------



## laimer83 (24. August 2015)

Werde ebenfalls im September für ein paar Tage nach Biograd gehen und bin am überlegen, ob es sich lohnt, das Fully einzupacken.

@sieg01 : Habt ihr da ein paar schöne Tagestouren im Programm (Schotter/Asphalt hoch, Trails runter)?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Spielzeug (24. August 2015)

Ich war in Zadar, gute und schöne Trails hab ich keine gefunden. ist ja auch sehr flach da... Richtung Berge wärs wohl besser gewesen.


----------



## sieg01 (14. April 2018)

Ich bringe dieses Thema wieder hoch.
Wir haben gerade mal Mitte April und die Temperaturen bewegen sich dort wo sie gefühlt früher im Mai gewesen sind.
Hier ein Bild vom "Feierabendbier" mit Ausblick:



Saison vorbereiten - obwohl auch jetzt schon mehr Biker in der Stadt unterwegs sind als sonst in der Hochsaison waren.
Was soll nur der Sommer bringen?


----------



## bekakh (5. Juli 2020)

sieg01 schrieb:


> Ich bringe dieses Thema wieder hoch


Gute Idee 'sieg01 - ich war ja damals mit dabei, hier paar Bilder aus 2005 von 11. biciklijade "Knin - Zadar 2005" 





Bike Verladung in Zadar





Polizei Eskorde in Benkovac









am Ziel in Zadar

---
Radltour Knin-Zadar 2006


----------



## Beefe (29. Mai 2022)

Würde das Thema wieder hoch bringen, sind in zwei Wochen auf der Insel Vir.
War da schon oft mit dem Rennrad und kenne schon fast jede Ecke, dieses Mal kommt das Gravel mit, vllt hat ja jemand spannende Toren zum Nachfahren 🤙🏼


----------



## on any sunday (30. Mai 2022)

Gravel gibt es auf dem Mali Alan.



Kroatien 2012 - 085 by Michael, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

